# Peruvian Paso x Quarter Horse?



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I know nothing about this cross, but I think that the right horses crossed could make a very, very good trail horse! Now that you've mentioned it on the forum, you know you have to share pictures and stuff, right? Lol.


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh yes of course! I'm just at work on my iPad but as soon as I get a free minute I'm going to be posting pictures of all my fur babies! The Pasos are actually technically my parents abut I'm currently trying to convince my boyfriend I NEED this gorgeous spb apha mare that I found! Lol


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I used to own a Peruvian Paso x QH cross! He was out of a Peruvian mare and by a QH stud.We used him for trail riding and he was great;he was gaited and you could ride him all day and not get sore.  I sold him to a friend of a friend who has a dude ranch up in the mountains and they also use him for trail riding. This is not the best pic of him,but it is the only one I have on my laptop..


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

i have generally found gaited to non gaited crosses are more likely to produce the worst of both as opposed to the best. 
You end up with a horse that doesnt gait, but has a bone jarring trot. granted most of that experience is with walker crosses. QH crosses are a dime a dozen. I would have kept it a paso.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a coming 2 yr old gelding by a QH stallion and out of a registered Missouri Fox Trotter mare. When I bought her I didn't know she was pregnant. :lol:

Her last purebred baby is being sold with an asking price of $8000. So what do the last owners do? Breed her (and several other Fox Trotter mares) to their QH stud. I guess they felt they were breeding for a line of dude string horses is what I've been told.

Anyhow, I don't know if my foal will gait. Probably not. I have only seen him trot when running around the pen, but I must say he is built NICE. He has more muscle than his dam (particularly on the hind end) and higher head carriage, prettier neck, and prettier head than his sire, whom I met and was a very nice, but very average QH. So I will say he got the best of both worlds physically.

But it does kind of suck they didn't breed them to a gaited stallion, to make the foals registerable somewhere at least. I personally don't care if a horse is registered but I know many people do. And gaited would have been nice. 

Anyway, here is what my QH/Foxtrotter cross looks like. He is going gray like his mom. 

PS. Yes, very butt high! I'm hoping he will grow out of that!


----------



## Asama (Apr 7, 2012)

Gorgeous gorgeous paso x quarter horse. I thought they' should have kept it as a paso too, but these goals will more than likely be staying with our farm as we have two retired horses now. Also the picture of the grey gelding - he is sooo pretty! Hopefully he grows into that butt! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think with any crossing of breeds, there's the risk of getting a nasty outcome. You're making the gene selection that much more diverse, with a higher possibility of uncomplimentary traits... It all depends on whether you want to risk it for the possibility of a better outcome, which depends on the individuals being bred, not the breeds in general. Just thought this was a good line of thought to add to the conversation.


----------

